# Small Herf at Robusto's last weekend.



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok here are some pics I should have posted a week ago LOL. At the Herf was myself, vegasgirl, DanRicmond, Turk10mm, and mphilipp. Tiffany and Dan didn't get in any pics  sure I'll be in trouble. In the pics from left to right are Tony (Turk10mm), me, and Mike (mphilipp).


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

man those are some ugly mugs...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

dirty bastages..........i miss yal =(...........and god i have a hangover


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pics and it's awesome that y'all get together often for smokes. My buddies and I only do it 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

whats with the wooden tables were you guys upstairs?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like yall had fun. I haven't seen you guys at Robustos in awhile. But Mike looks WAY too happy to be hanging around with you guys! :biggrin: j/k Mike.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> whats with the wooden tables were you guys upstairs?


No they are using the glass tables outside now. I don't know why I like the glass tables better. BRING THEM BACK IN LOL


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Just give me a cigar or two, good friends and a couple drinks and that's what you get. One BIG smile!


----------

